# 1 Source Asphalt Solutions



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

1 Source Asphalt Solutions is another business Im starting here in Bozeman Mt.Still doing everything I was just adding to what we do. Building a new 2019 Chevy 3500 crew short Boss front and rear. Pics to follow.
1SourceBozeman.com


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nice looking rigs as always Wade!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

That's a up and coming way for asphalt repairs. Never done any but read a little about it. Don't have to worry about having a excavator and disposal for the demo work. Nice looking set up. Good luck with your new venture.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> That's a up and coming way for asphalt repairs.


Where you been Fred? The tavern? This has been around for quite some time. LOL

Not very widespread, but I saw it done several years ago (over 5) and it held up pretty well.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That's some serious skin in the game...


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's some serious skin in the game...


When someone tells me I can't do it....Always motivates me to prove them wrong!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where you been Fred? The tavern? This has been around for quite some time. LOL
> 
> Not very widespread, but I saw it done several years ago (over 5) and it held up pretty well.


 I know the infra red been around a while but really never took off. Actually seen minici's selling them, I was interested in buying it but lot of clients were not believing or state inspectors were totally buying it.

The idea of recycled asphalt was not proven then as it is now. Some City, States approve it others are on the fence. Water main breaks repairs in this city are still saw cut and repaired with new asphalt. Yes and it will hold up.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

FredG said:


> I know the infra red been around a while but really never took off. Actually seen minici's selling them, I was interested in buying it but lot of clients were not believing or state inspectors were totally buying it.
> 
> The idea of recycled asphalt was not proven then as it is now. Some City, States approve it others are on the fence. Water main breaks repairs in this city are still saw cut and repaired with new asphalt. Yes and it will hold up.


I think its like anything,We need to educate the client there is a ton of info from many universities and state DOTs on the web supporting the technology. Most people that don't have it don't talk well of it.....:laugh:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

IDOCTORTREES said:


>


 I did'n't know you were installing new roads, I thought you were just doing the infrared repairs. Why would someone think you could not do it. You got the right equipment. yes that is some serious skin.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

FredG said:


> I did'n't know you were installing new roads, I thought you were just doing the infrared repairs. Why would someone think you could not do it. You got the right equipment. yes that is some serious skin.


Im not I was helping a friend. We work together all the time.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Like your tag line at the back of the truck.

Good job.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

What's are chances of a video of the process?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

FredG said:


> What's are chances of a video of the process?


I don't have one yet. There are some on Youtube. look up - Infrared asphalt repair.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

We have a bunch of those truck floating around here. Im guessing the red box in the front is your hot box? They seem to come out great with repairs even better in the winter to fix potholes


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

And here we go!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Looking good Wade. Better get it done I here snow is getting close out your way.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Beautiful truck Wade!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Wade... I am drooling...

Full suspension lift or just a Cognito level kit?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Truck looks awesome!!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Cognito level kit and rear air bags, B & W turn over.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Now we are putting a Boss rear drag plow and a Boss DXT with wings


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

16 ft rear and 9.2 front and a ton of LED flashing lights on the corners ect


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

What...?!! No spreader...!!?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Rumor is you're out plowing Wade...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

IDOCTORTREES said:


> View attachment 184834


I see the the mounting kit for the back plow came in....Looks Great


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumor is you're out plowing Wade...


Yes sir.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

IDOCTORTREES said:


> Yes sir.
> View attachment 184850


Too early for that. How much did you end up getting?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

IDOCTORTREES said:


> Yes sir.
> View attachment 184850


Looks like the truck got finished just in time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

IDOCTORTREES said:


> Yes sir.
> View attachment 184850


Not the pics I saw...from the BookFace...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not the pics I saw...from the BookFace...


Trolling him on Facebook also...I will inform Ryan you are open to friend requests


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Trolling him on Facebook also...I will inform Ryan you are open to friend requests


Sure...go ahead...


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

EWSplow said:


> Too early for that. How much did you end up getting?


2--4 depending on the lot


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

Beautiful equipment!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Man I have to step up my jagoof game...

Nice work Wade!


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Man I have to step up my jagoof game...
> 
> Nice work Wade!


Step up???...You would need a 30 foot ladder to even approach his level....He is at a world class Jagoof level....Very nice looking set up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Step up???...You would need a 30 foot ladder to even approach his level....He is at a world class Jagoof level....Very nice looking set up


Agreed...


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Clean set up







.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

IDOCTORTREES said:


> Clean set up
> View attachment 185404
> .


Who ever programmed it needs spell check...

Strobes and Beacom....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Oomkes is gonna fall over dead with all the trinkets and lights on that thing...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

IDOCTORTREES said:


> Clean set up
> View attachment 185404
> .


Controller brand?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Controller brand?


S-pod


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Tried to post a video,It won't let me post it?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> Oomkes is gonna fall over dead with all the trinkets and lights on that thing...


To many buttons he just needs one master jagoof throw switch.... All or nothing...


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

IDOCTORTREES said:


> View attachment 185412


Looks great, what year is the Vette?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Randall Ave said:


> Looks great, what year is the Vette?


I don't know? Its at Dark Horse Customs in Bozeman Mt


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

My bad, thought it was yours.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

IDOCTORTREES said:


> View attachment 185412


The left side light on the plow isnt working. Very nice set up.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

LapeerLandscape said:


> The left side light on the plow isnt working. Very nice set up.


It alternates. There's a video on the interwebs


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

You dont actually take that out and get those rims and all that nice new shiny stuff covered in salt water and crap do you? 

If it was mine, would just park in the drive, get a lawn chair and a box of beer and sit and look at it Nicely put together.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Looks great, what year is the Vette?


Plate says '65


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Plate says '65


He is old....It affects his zooming in capability


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

So what's your impression of the Back Drag?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Looks Great.....One suggestion...More Jagoof Lights...It would give Mark an aneurism and a jealous tantrum at the same time


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Looks Great.....One suggestion...More Jagoof Lights...It would give Mark an aneurism and a jealous tantrum at the same time


It would???


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

BUFF said:


> So what's your impression of the Back Drag?


First night not much snow .....So jury is out still


----------

